# Benjamin Moore at Canadian TIre



## Michael-B (Apr 21, 2015)

I apologize if this is a repost.

I was at Canadian Tire the other day, and noticed a line of paints called "Origins" by Benjamin Moore. Why the heck is Crappy Tire selling Benjamin Moore products? Yes, I know it's a different line than those sold at the independent Ben Moores, but I think it's a total sell-out to put the Benjamin Moore name in a Big Box store. For you Americans, Canadian Tire is only slightly better than Walmart, but it's still a crappy big box store. Any other Canucks incensed at this?

I'm super pissed.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/search-results.html?searchByTerm=true&q=origins


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

Doesn't bother me in the least, they did the same thing with P+L about 10 years ago. Another big box is going to carry a SW line that no one was buying in the SW stores. I think the same big box had a go with Para, not sure if any of these are still being sold.
They have to come up with a cheap line to compete with the cheap paint these stores carry.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

Just paged through the CT flyer, they have this paint on sale...between $38 and $43 a gallon $7 off. At these prices it certainly won't impress the DIY crowd looking for paint....I can see them heading to HD for something around $35 a gallon.


----------



## Knight-Builder (Feb 19, 2015)

Hardly surprising, Ben Moore being a large business and all. Priority is to make money first, and provide a wanted product second (like any business). This'll undoubtedly bump the bottom line a notch or two and likely increase their user base as well.

I'm not incensed because I don't consider BM to be the elixir of paints. None of them are. However, I deal with suppliers like BM, SW, Dulux, etc. etc. directly because the interaction is preferable to the usual Home Depot paint master's "you need to use this stuff [because we had an afternoon seminar and we were told to say this stuff is the best and sell, sell, sell]."

One thing I will say is that it's not a bad thing that you're pissed. To me, it suggests you take pride in your line of work and feel threatened by the possibility that more homeowners/DIY'ers will be able to achieve professional paint results just because they bought "the name." Those kind of people are partly why I dropped specializing in painting and wallpaper and jumped back on board with my old man's company... too many people here (as everywhere) thought painting was something that consisted of brushing off cobwebs and slapping it on the walls.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Ha! BM just came out with a TV commercial extolling the benefits of having their paint store sell paint rather than mom and pop stores or places like Canadian Tire.


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

Michael-B said:


> I apologize if this is a repost.
> 
> I was at Canadian Tire the other day, and noticed a line of paints called "Origins" by Benjamin Moore. Why the heck is Crappy Tire selling Benjamin Moore products? Yes, I know it's a different line than those sold at the independent Ben Moores, but I think it's a total sell-out to put the Benjamin Moore name in a Big Box store. For you Americans, Canadian Tire is only slightly better than Walmart, but it's still a crappy big box store. Any other Canucks incensed at this?
> 
> ...


I personally like wal-mart more than crappytire...
But there is so many more Canadian tires to Wal-Mart ratio in Vancouver. I always end up going to Canadian tire instead.

But anyways... yeah it just seems corny to me to sell BM at Canadian tire along side CIL....


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

Caslon said:


> Ha! BM just came out with a TV commercial extolling the benefits of having their paint store sell paint rather than mom and pop stores or places like Canadian Tire.


Lol... post up a link... if you can...


----------



## gates559 (Jan 15, 2009)

I buy ben moore contractor pails because for the price its a great product, but most of Ben Moore sales are to high end clients that buy simply because of the name, They just slit their own throats in a way. Those clients will be done with ben as soon as they see the product sold in CT

However the masses will pick this up since its Ben Moore that they can finally afford the name brand.

Im not real thrilled to see them become "sell outs". I used to love the fact that it was a selling feature in my homes, not so much now.


----------

